# error reading port Dcpflics.ini



## arun_anto (Aug 6, 2007)

error reading port Dcpflics.ini ,i have this message displayed whenever my windows start how to clear it.can any one help me out of this


----------



## slugger (Aug 6, 2007)

check out ur startup entrie and delete d key dat is requestin d file, if u have uinstalled d original sw

1 program wit which u can check/delete ur startup entries is *RegSeeker 1.55*

luks like u uinstalled 3D STUDIO MAX


----------

